# Sicherung fliegt raus-Be Quiet?



## lunar19 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass bei mir immer zu die Sicherung rausfliegt, wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste für meinen PC anschalte. Ich habe (s. Sig.) ein Be Quiet Netzteil. Ich hatte jetzt einen anderen PC hier, bei dem das gleiche Problem, auch ein Be Quiet Netzteil. Kann das an der Firma liegen?

Ich hab jetzt schon ne neue Steckdosenleiste, da das selbe Problem! Es funzt nur, wenn ich hinten am Netzteil den Stecker umlege (auf AUS), dann die Steckdosenleiste anmache und dann hinten am Netzteil wieder anmache. 

Gibt es für dieses Problem eine Lösung, oder hat jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich noch probieren könnte?

mfG lunar19

PS: Bei nem anderem PC im Zimmer passiert das nicht!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. Juni 2011)

Hast du mal versucht das Pc kabel direkt in die Dose zu stecken ?


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Juni 2011)

das passiert bei zwei pcs?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juni 2011)

Wie viel Watt hat das be quiet? Ich kenne das Problem von Netzteilen von mehr als 800Watt die einen hohen Anlaufstrom brauchen und in Verbindung mit einer alten Sicherung kommt es des öfteren zu solchen Problemen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. Juni 2011)

Sollte bei einem 580W-NT eigentlich nicht passieren (entnehme ich Deiner Sig). Frage kam schon, aber hast Du mal ohne schaltbare Verteilung getestet? Wie alt ist das NT?
MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Bau älter ist schafft man es auch mit 400W + Monitor. Probiere mal den Monitor nachträglich einzuschalten, hatte bei meiner Schwester schon gereicht


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Juni 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab das Problem, dass bei mir immer zu die Sicherung rausfliegt, wenn ich die Steckdosenleiste für meinen PC anschalte. Ich habe (s. Sig.) ein Be Quiet Netzteil. Ich hatte jetzt einen anderen PC hier, bei dem das gleiche Problem, auch ein Be Quiet Netzteil. Kann das an der Firma liegen?


Nein, das kann aber an deiner Elektrik liegen!

Ich zitier mal mich selbst: 





			
				Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Netzteil ist völlig in Ordnung. Das die Sicherung auslöst liegt daran, dass sie überlastet ist und eventuell auch nicht mehr die Spezifikation erreicht. Das ist bei einem Sicherungsautomaten völlig normal, da er von einer Feder gehalten wird. Im Laufe der Zeit lässt die Zugkraft dieser Feder nach. Das führt dazu, dass der Automat früher auslöst als er sollte.
> Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass man früher Automaten mit einer anderen Charakteristik verbaut hat (L und H Automaten, die man auch nicht mehr verbauen darf), die einen wesentlich geringeren Einschaltstrom vertragen als moderne Automaten.
> 
> Kurzum: du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> ...





lunar19 schrieb:


> PS: Bei nem anderem PC im Zimmer passiert das nicht!


Dann liegt ein Defekt des Netzteiles nicht vor und der Fehler liegt an dem Stromkreis (z.B. hängen zu viele Geräte an dem Stromkreis oder aber der Sicherungsautomat ist defekt), hierbei solltest du aber eine Elektrofachkraft deine Installation überprüfen lassen (nach Rücksprache mit deinem Vermieter!).


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juni 2011)

Wer in seiner Wohnung ein so schlechtes Stromnetz weiterhin betreiben will, sollte dies vor dem Netzteilkauf berücksichtigen. Allerdings gibt es dazu kaum Material in den Profitests.


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!



> Hast du mal versucht das Pc kabel direkt in die Dose zu stecken ?


Nein, aber das probier ich gleich mal!



> das passiert bei zwei pcs?


Ja, richtig!



> Wie viel Watt hat das be quiet?


Einmal 580 W und einmal 600 W



> Wie alt ist das NT?


Das Netzteil ist fast neu!


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juni 2011)

> Wenn der Bau älter ist schafft man es auch mit 400W + Monitor.  Probiere mal den Monitor nachträglich einzuschalten, hatte bei meiner  Schwester schon gereicht


Werd ich auch probieren!



> Kurzum: du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten:
> a) du schaltest alle Geräte nacheinander ein



Ich denke das einfachste ist Nr. a)!

Was haltet ihr davon die Sicherung auszutauschen, mein Opa ist Elektriker und könnte das. Ich hab mal geguckt und gesehen, dass da 10 draufsteht, auf anderen steht 16, was bedeutet das?

mfG lunar19


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. Juni 2011)

Sicherungen schalten bei einer bestimmten Stromstärke ab , die zahlen geben an wie stark diese Stärke sein kann ... also macht das schon sinn die 10ner gegen eine 16ner auszutauschen


----------



## poiu (16. Juni 2011)

ehm ohne jetzt deinen Opa zu beleidigen   Bitte las das jemand machen der aktuell in der Materie bewandert ist, gab da auch paar Veränderungen in letzter zeit^^  

außer dein Opa ist noch Fit in denn Thema und hat nicht vor 30Jahren aufgehört zu arbeiten^^


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Juni 2011)

@lunar19

poiu hat schon etwas dazu gesagt, dem möchte ich mich mal anschließen.

Du hast hier auch mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine davon wäre z.B. die Verwendung einer Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste.

Für weitere Informationen solltest du dich am besten von einer Elektrofachkraft beraten lassen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (16. Juni 2011)

...und die muss sich die Installation vor Ort anschauen.

So kann ich nur sagen: Einfach eine 10er gegen eine 16er tauschen is nicht mal eben so!

Haut dir jede Brandschutzversicherung umme Ohren...

Die baulichen Gegebenheiten der Installation spielen da mit rein.

MfG


----------



## lunar19 (16. Juni 2011)

In Ordnung, dann lass ich es nicht meinen Opa machen^^

Aber danke für den Vorschlag, werd ich umsetzten!


----------

